# catfishing the charleston area???



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

does anyone know any good spots to fish around charleston for some catfish? i don't need to find a honey hole with big lunkers, just something that holds fish of 5-10 pounds. i haven't freshwater fished since i moved here. any help would be appreciated


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Guy I know of that owns the local bait place here in the upstate went to the cooper river other week and came back with 60lbs. of fillets. May want to try there. And talk to the bait places in your area for some info..


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks. appreciate the advice.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

do you have a boat or are you looking to fish from the bank?


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

from the bank, but i can huck some bait pretty far


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I have cat fished some in a boat up the river but never from the bank. Sorry.


----------

